# Netzwerk durchs Dorf...



## HaikoH (8. September 2003)

Hallo Leute...
mal ein Problem zum drüber nachdenken:

Ich wohne in einem Dorf mit knapp 500 einwohnern und will irgendwie ne Netzverbindung zu nem Kumpel aufbauen, der ja 500m von mir wegwohnt. Wir haben keinen Sichtkontakt. Meine erste Idee war über LWL-Kabel, da ide ja bekanntlich bis zu 5km reichweite möglich machen, die Hardware habe ich, aber wo leg ich das Kabel lang  2. Variante war VPN, wird aber auf dauer zu teuer, da ich keine DSL oder wenigstens ISDN-Flat bekomm, weil  telekom zu dumm is. OK, wem jetzt ne tolle lösung einfällt, die man am besten auch noch ausbauen kann, da ich mich dann mit noch mehr lleuden im dorf vernetzen würde, dem würd ich danken, sollte aber nich mehr als 150 € pro Person kosten.
Hab nen 11MBit WLA-Access-Point und ne 11MBIT PCMCIA-Karte, aber ich denk mal, das schafft die Reichweite net.

OK, freu mich auf eure Kreativität...


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2003)

Ich glaub das wird nix, schon garnicht für 150? pro Person!
Höchstens über VPN aber geht ja net wegen nix Flat.
WLAN geht nich wegen reichweite, kabel geht halt auch nich, es sei denn du vergegst das echt gut ;-)

Ihr könntet euch euren eigenen Satelitten ins All haun und da rüber  

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## HaikoH (8. September 2003)

Das mit dem satteliten ist gar net so schlecht...SkyDsl, is nur zu langsam für den preis un ausserdem muss ich dann den upload weiter über modem machen  Mein Onkel is admin bei IBM un der meinte, es gibt accesspoints, die 300m können, wenn man da 2 stück nimmt, gehts. aber da kennt er nur teure dinger für firmen, da kosstet ein point so um die 300eier.

Achja, wo hast du das bild von dem bunny her  Is voll heiß...


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2003)

Naja, wenn du jemanden hättest der ja quasi in der Mitte wohnt...
Yoah, die ist ganz nett, hier in der Firma an mein Platz hängt die nochmal in groß und einlaminiert 
Musst mal nach "Linux Chicks" bei google Bildersuche schaun...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Scorp (8. September 2003)

Wenn du ne Richtfunkantenne hasst die lang genug ist, wären 500m locker machbar... aber 150€ mhhh, ich hab erst was gehört, da haben sich Studenten für unter 30€ oder so ne Antenne gebastelt mit zeug ausm Baumarkt und hatten ne größere Reichweite als ne Cisco-Antenne.
Schaudoch mal bei der Telekom oder Vodaphone im Online-Shop was son sendeturm kostet  .... oder du hängst dich mbei nem Radiosender mit drauf


----------



## Sibbe2k (8. September 2003)

also wlan antenne selber bauen soll laut aussagen einiger bekannter von mir kein großes problem sein, aber 500m is dann doch nen bisschen weit....aber wenn du kontakt zu jemandem bekommst, der in der mitte wohnt, muss ja noch nicht mal nen pc haben und du kriegst es hin das du bei ihm nen Accesspoint aufstellen darfst, du einen hast und dein kumpel, dann is das netz zwar relativ langsam aber es ist besser als nichts.

hab auf mobileaccess.de was gefunden, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://mobileaccess.de/wlan/index.html?go=omni


----------



## HaikoH (9. September 2003)

*Richtfunkantenne*

Hi ! Könntet ihr mir mal bitte erklären, wie das mit dem Richtfunk geht... hab bis jetzt nur CB-Funk gemacht...
Danke


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (9. September 2003)

Richtfunk ist, wie der Name schon sagt, Funk in eine bestimmte Richtung, nämlich in genau die Richtung, wo die Antenne der Gegenstelle steht. (vereinfacht ausgedrückt)
Richtfunk kannst Du aber vergessen, (denk ich mal) da Du dafür Sichtverbindung brauchst, was Du ja nicht hast !

Lösung: stell Dir nen entsprechend hohen Mast auf's Dach 


Dunsti


----------



## pisys (29. September 2003)

Googlen nach Antennen Wlan 

Du kannst dir auch zwei DECT-MOdems rauslassen und im Ebay einfach Schnurlosstationen kaufen, haben wir gemacht bevor wir uns ein Kabel gelegt haben. kostest dich pro Station ca 30 Euronen und mit 3 oder 4 kommst aus. Wennst ganz Witzig werden willst checkst du dir noch ein Akku mit Solarzelle und Puffer für MINDESTENS 3 Tage und die kannst die Pakete einfach irgendwo hinpflanzen. (Strom war bei uns das Problem weil unsere Nachbarn dachten sie würden jetzt Bankrott gehen wegen einem Accespoint) 

Richtfunk ist allerdings a bisserl a Blödsinn, wahrscheinlich meinen die Leute gerichtete Antennen. Zu diesem Thema war vor einem Monat was im C't. wennst nichts findest kann ich dir das ja mal raussuchen.

so long .. .. .. . . . . . . .


----------



## Eyewitness (30. September 2003)

In der Annahme, daß Du das Netz wahrscheinlich nicht nur zum Spaß aufbaust, sondern darüber wohl auch spielen und Daten verschieben willst, würde ich Dir eher empfehlen, vielleicht doch noch mal nach einer Kabelversion zu schauen.

WLAN ist schön und gut, weil es kein Kabel braucht, WLAN suckt aber, wenn es um die Nettodatenübertragung geht. Wenn Du wirklich nur spielen willst, dann reichen Dir vielleicht die paar Mbit, die WLAN gerade noch so schafft auf die Distanz, aber sobald Du mehr als ein paar MByte verschieben willst, geht's schneller, die auf CD zu brennen und bei ihm vorbei zu bringen.

Ganz abgesehen davon solltest Du auch immer daran denken, daß WLAN heutzutage immer noch nicht 100% sicher ist und daß die entsprechenden Einstellungen, um es relativ sicher zu machen, einiges an Zeit kosten.

Nur mal so nebenbei angemerkt.


----------



## marcust (13. Oktober 2003)

*kabel verlegen*

hallo.
darf man den überhaupt örgendein kabel durchs dorf verlegen?
wenn ja machs doch so lege das kabel durch dorfr und aller 100 meter zum beispiel baust du einen signalverstärker dran
is nur so ne idee
MFG


----------



## saalaenna (27. November 2003)

Also, zu dem Thema könnte ich das Wort "repeaten" einwerfen. Bin gerade mit meinem Chef dabei sowas zu basteln. Es wäre die billigste Lösung allemal.
Einen AP mit dieser Funktion ist der D-Link 900+ und kostet so um die 60€ rum! Wenn ich das Netz aufgebaut habe werd ich mich hier wieder melden, denn momentan hinkt das Ganze noch etwas. Aber es wäre ein Ansatz. Zu dem Thema DSL Flat kann ich noch sagen das es auch DSL Light gibt! Das ist eine abgespeckte Form des normalen DSL's und klappt auch mit alten oder nicht so guten Leitungen! Hoffe das bringt euer Dorf etwas weiter!
Der Saalaenna


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (28. November 2003)

Zu dem Thema DSL Light kann ich nur sagen...schön! Aber es gibt leider immer noch Regionen wo man auch DSL Light nicht bekommt.

Ein W-LAN ist schon eine tolle Sache, die Entfernung von 500 m ist auch zu schaffen.
Wir haben ein solches aufgebaut, mit D-LINK 900AP+ für ca. 95€ das Stück. Du kannst diese als sogenannteBridges einsetzen wenn du zwischen zwei oder mehr Teilnehmern keinen Sichtkontakt hast.

Du musst aber zwichen den Netzwerkanwendern und den Bridges jeweils Sichtkontakt haben.

Die überbrückte Strecke in unserem LAN beträgt ca 700 m von meinem Standpunkt aus bis zu dem entferntesten Teilnehmer.

Was noch zu bedenken ist...ein solches Grundstückübergreifendes W-LAn ist anmeldepflichtig


----------



## danielweyer (17. März 2005)

hi
also wenn es um so was gibt, kenne ich einen super händler bei dem ich auch meine sachen gekauft habe http://www.go-e-shop.de ! einfach mal da fragen!


----------



## gelbfuß (21. März 2005)

Hallo erstmal.
Speziell für HaikoH.
Es gibt ein super Forum unter http://www.vallstedt-networks.de. 
Die Leute da sind die absoluten Cracks, alle Netzwerkmechaniker, Elektriker, Telekommunikationfuzzies und so weiter. 
Die haben teilweise Strecken von über 800 Meter überbrückt und das manchmal ohne direkte Sichtverbindung. Ich bin kein Crack, deswegen, kann es sein, daß Dir mein Tip nix hilft, siehe andere Probleme. 
Ich selbst hab mich über wlan mit einer selbstgebastelten Antenne; war nicht schwer Anleitung siehe Link; in meine Uni eingeklinkt. Sind zwar nur 30 Meter,  aber unglaublich gut und schnell. 
Ich kenn aber ein paar Leuts, die bis zu 400 m realisiert haben und das Ganze über ein paar Ecken und Kanten. 
Momentan lass ich ein neues Projekt über 350 m Halbsicht mit einem Kumpel anlaufen, mal gucken, was draus wird.
Also nicht verzagen einfach mal den Bernd und die anderen Leute fragen. 
Viel Glück.
Ps.: Dort wird ein ortsübergreifendes Wlan als legal (RegTp) dargestellt und schließlich gibts das hier ja auch.


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. März 2005)

Ähm, Jungs, habt ihr mal aufs Datum des letzten Posts geschaut...?


----------

